# [How To] Near Perfect Ice Cream Sandwich Layout



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

*Ice Cream Sandwich Layout by CZonin*​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJgwWTyxRIk

















Get your Bionic to look like your running Ice Cream Sandwich!

*What you'll need:*

Liberty 2.0 Test 4
Ice Cream Sandwich Theme
ICS Phase Beam Live Wallpaper
Go Launcher EX
Go Launcher EX Theme ICS​ICS Search Bar for GO Widget​Android Pro Widgets
APW Theme Ice Cream Sandwich
WidgetLocker
Ice Cream Sandwich Clock​


----------

